# Just purchased, Kelly Knobby-x



## derrgti (Nov 22, 2008)

just got this now i have to wait for it to show up and swap all the parts from my Fuji crosspro over to it.. 
the Frame is 50x55 (slight sloping toptube).

Ill have to take some pics once I get it and build it up.


----------



## eyefloater (Jul 3, 2006)

You lucky bastard.


----------



## derrgti (Nov 22, 2008)

Yes I would say that I am.. although I have been trying to find one of these for a while.
and have missed a few online that were for sale.



eyefloater said:


> You lucky bastard.


----------



## unclefuzzy_ss (Nov 23, 2002)

You're going to like it. I've had mine for a few years now, and my love for it has not changed. Just a great bike, its really too bad he's not making them anylonger.


----------



## derrgti (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah I have a Kelly Deluxe mtb and I love it, that's what made me look for the knobby-x.
Not sure but I have heard he is trying to get back in the game. I wish I had more space I would look for a Bonestock.



unclefuzzy_ss said:


> You're going to like it. I've had mine for a few years now, and my love for it has not changed. Just a great bike, its really too bad he's not making them anylonger.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice find. Envy. If you can source a matching Kelly stem, get it!

I've admired Kellys ever since running across Tarik Saleh's singlespeed article on Sheldon's site.


----------



## gregdogg62 (Aug 9, 2004)

derrgti said:


> just got this now i have to wait for it to show up and swap all the parts from my Fuji crosspro over to it..
> the Frame is 50x55 (slight sloping toptube).
> 
> Ill have to take some pics once I get it and build it up.


Is this one of the later models that was built with 130 spacing?

I always thought Chris made a nice bike at a really good price, but for his original cross bike I just couldn't get over the 135 spacing, V-brakes, and mountain triple crankset he designed the bike around.


----------



## derrgti (Nov 22, 2008)

Not 100% on the rear spacing, but it is one of the later frames. it has 1 1/8 headtube and straight chainstay so you can run any crankset.
there is no rear canti stop but it was setup with the hanger off the seatpost collar so you can run canti's.




gregdogg62 said:


> Is this one of the later models that was built with 130 spacing?
> 
> I always thought Chris made a nice bike at a really good price, but for his original cross bike I just couldn't get over the 135 spacing, V-brakes, and mountain triple crankset he designed the bike around.


----------



## derrgti (Nov 22, 2008)

I dind't think he made any of his stems in 1 1/8, if he did Ill keep my eye out for one.



pretender said:


> Nice find. Envy. If you can source a matching Kelly stem, get it!
> 
> I've admired Kellys ever since running across Tarik Saleh's singlespeed article on Sheldon's site.


----------



## co2cycle (Nov 21, 2006)

These are great bikes. I had an older model with 135mm rear spacing and ran (or "rocked") a 130mm hub with no problems. My main issue with the older version was needing to use a wide bb and/or mtb crankset, which limited my chainring options and can gave me a weird chainline. I'm pretty sure the one pictured is a more recent edition. Enjoy.


----------



## derrgti (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah I figure 5mm wont make to much of a diff.. besides I have a set of 700c wheels laced to a set of King mtb hubs that have just been sitting so Ill probably throw those on there.
if it rides anything like my Deluxe I think Im gonna love it.



co2cycle said:


> These are great bikes. I had an older model with 135mm rear spacing and ran (or "rocked") a 130mm hub with no problems. My main issue with the older version was needing to use a wide bb and/or mtb crankset, which limited my chainring options and can gave me a weird chainline. I'm pretty sure the one pictured is a more recent edition. Enjoy.


----------



## co2cycle (Nov 21, 2006)

For anyone else looking to get in on the Knobby-X-citement, I noticed that he's selling a green one on ebay. Complete 59cm bike with XTR and that classic green.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Just my size!

V-Brakes, clinchers and an MTB triple. Kelly sure has an indiosyncratic take on the CX racing bike. . .

Any guess on the weight?


----------



## wasserbox (Mar 17, 2002)

derrgti said:


> I wish I had more space I would look for a Bonestock.


He did make a fine bike. The bonestock is great, and def. try to get the Kelly fork. It rides like it was designed for it 

(not my wheels)


----------



## gregdogg62 (Aug 9, 2004)

It looks like the Kelly website has been updated recently . I've heard rumors of him starting up again, anybody have any info?


----------



## unclefuzzy_ss (Nov 23, 2002)

Mine was a 135. I told Chris I was going to be running campy, so he smooshed the rear to 130 for me. Still have to run a wide BB w/my Dura Ace cranks though. Chain line is indeed funky, but I've not had any problems with it. I just replace the chain sooner is all. 









I changed parts over to SRAM Rival this fall though.


----------



## derrgti (Nov 22, 2008)

NIce one, looks like it may be my size to, wanna sell it?  

I missed a great deal on craigslist a few months back for one that was that same color.



wasserbox said:


> He did make a fine bike. The bonestock is great, and def. try to get the Kelly fork. It rides like it was designed for it
> 
> (not my wheels)


----------



## derrgti (Nov 22, 2008)

One of my buddies bought a SuperDeluxe mtb frame that he had on ebay a few months back, he called Chris and talked to him for a bit and said that he mentioned that he may be getting back in the business.



gregdogg62 said:


> It looks like the Kelly website has been updated recently . I've heard rumors of him starting up again, anybody have any info?


----------



## wasserbox (Mar 17, 2002)

derrgti said:


> NIce one, looks like it may be my size to, wanna sell it?
> 
> I missed a great deal on craigslist a few months back for one that was that same color.


No way  

Yeah - Kelly Chrome Green is the way to go.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*yes I think*

he's going to do limited runs.Brent Steelman is back as well
thank goodness for a resurgence in folks loving handmade steel


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Where have I been, I did not know that Steelman closed his doors.

Good to hear Kelly is back, I had a buddy with a Celeste Mountain bike at one time.
It was really nice. Until he snapped it in half. Not the bikes fault, he broke everything.
God rest his soul.


----------



## wasserbox (Mar 17, 2002)

derrgti said:


> he may be getting back in the business.


From his site....

KELLY NEWS UPDATE - 11/20/08

NEW SHOP UNDER CONSTRUCTION!

stay tuned for details.


----------



## Howzitbroke (Jun 1, 2005)

Great news. I had a Deluxe SS and a Knobby X that I had to sell to pay bills. True pain. The one bike I have owned that I will not sell is a Steelman cyclocross SS. Steelman has never shut down or taken a break that I am aware of. His Signature Series gallery is always active, pretty much new pics monthly. I hope Kelly gets back in the game, I would like a RoShamBo SS frame and fork at some point.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Brent didn't shut down*

but he stopped taking orders summer of 2007

how short thy memory is

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=99275


----------



## derrgti (Nov 22, 2008)

I'd love to get my Deluxe a sister, (deluxe ss)
I just wonder what his frames will cost now if he reopens though.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Yo Chris!*



wasserbox said:


> From his site....
> 
> KELLY NEWS UPDATE - 11/20/08
> 
> ...


we look forward to your return

130 spacing please


----------



## gregdogg62 (Aug 9, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> we look forward to your return
> 
> 130 spacing please


His website shows that the 135 spaced bike is disocntinued, thankfully.

I just emailed him and he said he is getting the shop back in order and hopes to put out a formal press release anyday now.


----------



## turbomatic73 (Jan 22, 2004)

*yer gonna like it*

Have had mine for 2 seasons now. There were several floating around on ebay just after he closed shop a couple years ago. You'll be amazed how nice it rides on pavement...like buttah.


----------



## auk (Mar 4, 2008)

Would still love to find one of the toothpaste green X's that pop up now and then.


----------



## derrgti (Nov 22, 2008)

How is it with the steel fork? the one I got is coming with the Kelly fork, but I was thinking of replacing it with a carbon fork.



turbomatic73 said:


> Have had mine for 2 seasons now. There were several floating around on ebay just after he closed shop a couple years ago. You'll be amazed how nice it rides on pavement...like buttah.


----------



## co2cycle (Nov 21, 2006)

derrgti said:


> How is it with the steel fork? the one I got is coming with the Kelly fork, but I was thinking of replacing it with a carbon fork.


Stick with steel. I really liked the Kelly steel fork. It has enough flex to soak up bumps on rough courses and handles quite well. Plus, the straight, thin fork legs look much more elegant than a blocky carbon fork on this frame.


----------



## derrgti (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah I was planning on using the Kelly fork and replacing it down the road, if I do replace it I was planning on going with the Easton fork because of the fact that it is thinner than most and straight (similar in looks to the Kelly fork)
but if it's a nice riding fork maybe Ill just stick with it.

Derrick



co2cycle said:


> Stick with steel. I really liked the Kelly steel fork. It has enough flex to soak up bumps on rough courses and handles quite well. Plus, the straight, thin fork legs look much more elegant than a blocky carbon fork on this frame.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

If he's starting up again, I really hope that means more take-offs as well as frames. I really want to run em on my cross bike.


----------



## turbomatic73 (Jan 22, 2004)

derrgti said:


> How is it with the steel fork? the one I got is coming with the Kelly fork, but I was thinking of replacing it with a carbon fork.


The fork is nice--It is steel, so heavier than carbon, but performance-wise, it's real nice. Tracks straight, doesn't flinch in hard cornering, soaks up bumps real well. I've heard some say it chatters under hard braking, but i've never had that problem.


----------



## derrgti (Nov 22, 2008)

I see those things on ebay quite often.




m_s said:


> If he's starting up again, I really hope that means more take-offs as well as frames. I really want to run em on my cross bike.


----------



## derrgti (Nov 22, 2008)

Got home last night and the frame was waiting for me.. 
Hopefully this weekend Ill be able to swap over all the parts, just need the rear cable hanger I ordered to come in now. I ordered the Surly stainless steel one, anyone use that one? I like it since it's longer hopefully it works out ok.

Ill get some pics up once it is built.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

derrgti said:


> I ordered the Surly stainless steel one, anyone use that one? I like it since it's longer hopefully it works out ok.


I have one -- it is nice. The length minimizes the bend in the housing and the barrel adjuster is handy.


----------



## derrgti (Nov 22, 2008)

good deal, that's exactly why I ordered that one. 



PeanutButterBreath said:


> I have one -- it is nice. The length minimizes the bend in the housing and the barrel adjuster is handy.


----------



## single1x1 (Mar 26, 2005)

*I have one , but I'm racing it*



auk said:


> Would still love to find one of the toothpaste green X's that pop up now and then.


 I found one on craigs list last year and picked it up SS toothpaste, and I've really loved it actually I'm the second person in Seattle series ridding a SS toothpaste kelly, also two older orange models run as SS and one black geared one and I saw a geared tooth paste one last year also. 
I would definitly stick with the kelly fork, the 1/1/8 model is awesome, heard from some that the 1in model isn't as stiff but the newer fork is awesome.


----------



## derrgti (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah Im gonna see how it is with the fork, I got the Surly rear cable hanger on Fri. and was hoping to have some time this weekend to start building it up. But the wife had different plans so no pics of the build yet.
maybe Christmas day since I am hoping that my bike tool collection will grow with a headset press and related tools.. 



single1x1 said:


> I found one on craigs list last year and picked it up SS toothpaste, and I've really loved it actually I'm the second person in Seattle series ridding a SS toothpaste kelly, also two older orange models run as SS and one black geared one and I saw a geared tooth paste one last year also.
> I would definitly stick with the kelly fork, the 1/1/8 model is awesome, heard from some that the 1in model isn't as stiff but the newer fork is awesome.


----------



## piercebrew (Aug 6, 2004)

unclefuzzy_ss said:


> Mine was a 135. I told Chris I was going to be running campy, so he smooshed the rear to 130 for me. Still have to run a wide BB w/my Dura Ace cranks though. Chain line is indeed funky, but I've not had any problems with it. I just replace the chain sooner is all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a great Kelly, I use it as my everything bike. I was wondering what would be the lightest way to change over my Crank/Bottom bracket set now? I can't run a MTB external bottom bracket with a Road crank set can I? What about running a combo MTB BB crankset and replacing the chain rings?


----------



## sykkeldud (Apr 17, 2010)

Excuse my ignorance, but is Kelly the same as Kellys? Something tells me its not? What country is Kellys from? anybody can enlighten me?


----------



## unclefuzzy_ss (Nov 23, 2002)

No they're totally different companies. Chris Kelly is the original. he's been doing all he can to distance himself from the Kelly's brand. So far as to sue them IIRC.


----------



## Pdxplosif (Nov 28, 2009)

thats an awesome looking bike. is that the 59?


----------

